# Line recommendation



## marlin50lrs (Apr 12, 2010)

I recently bought a Shimano Spheros 1800 and a Shimano Trevala XXH 5'8'.I will mainly be jigging and live baiting with it. I figure I can get aroung 470yd of 65lb or 420yd of 80lb power pro? What do yall recommend? Are my estimates right?


----------



## Eastern Tackle (Oct 28, 2008)

Diawa Boat Braid. Not sure of the estimates, just fill it up.

This just reminded me, I need another spool of 80. I usually just get the 1800m spools and use them till their gone.


----------



## luna sea II (Jul 11, 2009)

65 or 80 it doesn't matter. like ET said just fill it up and put it on tight.


----------



## mlutz95 (Feb 25, 2010)

dont get power pro.....we had our 50wides spooled up with 80 lb PP and tested the line strength after about 6 months of use and it broke at 20 pounds.....momoi diamond braid is where its at.


----------

